# Knives I have made



## Rangerdrm (Nov 8, 2019)

Seeing all the beautiful knives made me a little hesitant about showing mine. Been at it for about a year and still learning.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 8, 2019)

Keep at it, those are nice. They look like working mans' knives, fancy is nice at times. Yours look good and look useful. Do you do your own leather work? And on the first, the burl is a bit hard to see, but I do see the swirl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rangerdrm (Nov 8, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> Keep at it, those are nice. They look like working mans' knives, fancy is nice at times. Yours look good and look useful. Do you do your own leather work? And on the first, the burl is a bit hard to see, but I do see the swirl.


Thanks, yeah I do my own leather work trying to do all of it by hand blades are all stock removal, recycled brass. the one with burl is camphor burl wood I bought here. I love this site for the wood that is available to purchase. thanks for the comments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 9, 2019)

Takes a ton of talent to make knives and do leatherwork! Your growing collection is inspiring! Well done! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 9, 2019)

Nice work on the blades and the handles!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 14, 2019)

Very nice knives,that’s awesome that you do all of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 16, 2019)

Definitely something that anyone would be proud to own. There's something about a hand made knife that just makes it a treasure to own. Well done


----------



## Strider (Dec 2, 2019)

They look very practical and handy. You forge them?


----------



## SubVet10 (Jan 11, 2020)

The members are top notch, and are always supportive and willing to share information freely.


----------

